# Welcome to Alagoas: the most beautiful beaches in Brazil



## Terra Alagoana (Sep 5, 2007)

*Alagoas is located in the brazilian northeast. Its famous for having the most beautiful beaches in Brazil*


*MACEIO, capital of Alagoas*
























































































































































































*MARAGOGI*

Natural pools



































































*SAO MIGUEL DOS MILAGRES*
Patacho Beach





































































































*Tatuamunha River*



















































*Lages Beach*





















* Morros Beach*













*BARRA DE SANTO ANTONIO *
Carro Quebrado Beach











































































*PARIPUEIRA*
Natural pools






















































*SAN FRANCISCO RIVER*
























































































































*Pictures of Alex Uchoa (www.pbase.com/alexuchoa)*​


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

VERY NICE BEACHES,IT LOOKS LIKE THE CARIBEAN SEA ,NOTHING 2 ENVY THE CARIBEAN.


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wonderful job!!! Congratulations!!! I loved the photos, thank you


----------

